# Graphite Design Tour AD DI-6



## SRLongball (Apr 29, 2013)

All I really know is tiger uses it. Not really enough to make a decision.

A friend is selling me his nike vr limited edition 3 wood with one of these shafts in.

I have hit it a couple of times not enough to make an informed decision on its suitability.

i swing at about 110-115 mph. Too stiff for all the time use or about right. What ball flight should I expect.

Thanks in advance!

SRL


----------



## Ethan (Apr 29, 2013)

The Tour AD is a strong shaft, with low launch and a stiff tip. At 110-115 mph, you should be able to comfortably use a Stiff flex and might even need an X flex.

Are you sure it is a DI-6? That is quite light for a fairway wood.


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 29, 2013)

I thought that too, is 6 more of a driver weight? And it is x stiff so maybe that is why it's slightly lighter? 

SRL


----------



## Ethan (Apr 29, 2013)

SRLongball said:



			I thought that too, is 6 more of a driver weight? And it is x stiff so maybe that is why it's slightly lighter? 

SRL
		
Click to expand...

Lighter shafts in fairway woods are becoming more popular but less so in high end clubs or for stronger players. Best thing is to demo the Nike and if you hit it well, then go for it.


----------



## SimonC (Apr 30, 2013)

If you are at 110-115mph with a driver then you should be able to load this shaft, your pretty much around my speed and I use a Fujikura Motore Speeder Tour Spec 6.2 extra stiff without any issues. As Ethan has said the only way for sure is to demo it for a round or 2 and see how it performs.


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 30, 2013)

Cheers guy, it looks great in the nike head. hitting it on the range today, bit of a steal at that price too. 

Will update when I have hit it a bit! 

SRL


----------



## mab (Apr 30, 2013)

I've been playing a DI-7s in my 4 wood for a few weeks and have had no trouble loading it with what I can't imagine is any more than a 100-103mph driver swing speed. 

X flex in the 60g category with your swing speed should absolutely fine.


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 30, 2013)

Update, got a couple of swing vids will upload to youtube at some point! The shaft and club is awesome. Hit it on the range and didnt really feel it for 30 balls. But it started to click and the clubhead and shaft offer AWESOME workability, I was hitting low stingers high fades cuts, hooks, whatever i wanted really! the shaft is very versatile, and doesnt need a fully swing of mine to work how i want it to. Cant get enough of it! The 6 in x stiff still feels heavy but a good heavy! 

Will get the vids up when i can! 

SRL


----------

